#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  本來無一物，何處惹塵埃？

## 夜

強烈要求沒有必要的東西就不要放在狼之樂園了 更何況這本來就不是狼之樂園原有的功能
就算沒有了它 會留下的人還是會留下 不應該開放這個地方 吸引人留在這裡

----------


## 狼王白牙

你好，如果你本来就是这个系统的忠实用户，欢迎以原本账号提出意见。

这个主题已经移动到意见箱，试想一个新注册账号要求关闭一个功能且只是截取一张图片岂不奇怪？

----------


## 夜

有些地方我實在不是很明白 抱歉
首先為什麼你會用簡體字呢 明明我記得你也是台灣人 面對大陸人用簡體字是一種尊重 可是我用的是繁體字
更不懂的是 你是指只有這個系統的忠實用戶才可以發表意見嗎 不忠實的人就不用聽他的想法了嗎
更何況 我說的也不是我的想法 而是狼王你的

----------


## 狼王白牙

你的问题包括许多小问题，回答如下：

从你最不懂的开始，即使是匿名用户也可以对我发表意见，即使是忠实用户，也不代表我必须接受意见，无关忠实不忠实，

但是，忠实用户的意见被接受的可能性胶高，因为忠实用户比较可能提出如何让网站发挥最大功能的意见，而不忠实的用户可能是网站的竞争对手，或根本这个网站好不好与他无关，他提出的意见可能不是对网站有利的。

我开启或关闭聊天室的想法不必询问，万物都是动态的，心也是动态的。


文字的问题，文字只是一种工具，我逐渐发现大陆人看得懂繁体字，台湾人看的懂简体字，只是需要学习或安装辅助工具，当我大量使用不是本地产物的时候，就已经不是考虑尊重与否。而是认同感已经重新建构了。接下来的话不是台湾人爱听的，还是不说的好。

----------


## 夜

哦 既然你是個不談尊重只談認同感的人 那我便輕鬆了 說明我也不需要尊重你
那我就直說了
忠不忠實本來就是主觀思想不是嗎 現在除了你認為自己是這裡的忠實粉絲之外 難不成還認為有其他人對這裡忠誠?
過去發生過什麼事我是知道的 對你最忠誠的人不是都被你氣跑了 現在你卻在這邊談忠誠
又 自己想怎麼做就怎麼做 一個人在聊天室愉快刷屏 別人看了都覺得可笑 所以來提醒你自己關聊天室的初衷 這對你來說又算是善意嗎

----------


## 雪獒日瓦格

哎？這裡發生過什麼事嗎？原來聊天室是最近重新開放的啊？
大家不要吵了，以前發生過什麼大家出來聊清楚就好啦？
夜前輩到底是怎麼回事呢？ :wuffer_arou:

----------


## 夜

這裡發生過的事多得可以編成一本白主席語錄
發生過什麼事? 「不願溝通還抹黑對方」 這句就是事件的懶人包

狼王 至於你現在不回應我了 我就理所當然地當你默認了以下的幾點吧:
一. 現在除了你認為自己是這裡的忠實粉絲之外 已經不認為有別的人是此處的忠實粉絲
二. 基於上面的一點 因此你說的「忠實用戶的意見被接受的可能性膠高」根本是唬弄人的說法 對了 有關於這一點我順道幫你把錯字也直接翻譯過來了
三. 對你最忠誠的人的確都被你氣跑了
四. 我來提醒你自己關聊天室的初衷 對你來說是善意的 可是你卻不再回應我

----------


## 狼王白牙

雪獒日瓦格，感谢你时常来帮忙看着这里，只是跟本没谁在吵架，是一个新手来踢馆，我何必回他？

不懂尊重谈尊重是很可笑的，例如，引用文章应该经过同意，他有经过我同意就截图吗？

我知道支持我的都在默默支持，只是有各种原因不使用这个系统，那我从硬件到软件都是出资者，要放着观摩或另有用途都是我的自由，我不对 “窝囊废” 正式回应，包括“没有人使用一定是被气跑”，“安静等于默认”这些谬论。

至少我十几年来始终如一都是这个号，像 “夜” 这种新账号假装知道很多事情，还不敢用自己的真 IP ，用的是匿名代理，何必理他？固然有恩恩怨怨，也是“别的会员与我”的事情，什么主席语录的，无聊到了极点，现在是多说多错的时代，事情做越多下台机会越高的时代，就麻烦“新来的闹事者”想点别的花样吧。

----------


## 夜

狼王 你有想過你自己跟某位你的好朋友 封了幾個人的帳號 封了幾個人的IP嗎?
我不用本帳號 也不用真IP 因為你一個不開心就能封人了事 叫我如何用呢
引用文章經過同意 更是天大的笑話 你的文章是公開的 還怪人家截圖不先跟你說嗎 
而且就我所知道 你們中不知道哪位好朋友 因為有別人的臉書好友 然後就截了人家鎖好友的文章
可是被你們截圖的那方 倒是乖乖去截你們公開的文章的圖 可沒有碰你們非公開文章一根手指
你說系統是你的 是 這系統的確是你的 喜歡如何用當然是你的選擇
那請問你就能完全不顧別人的意見了嗎 就能完全不把他人放在眼內了嗎
發生這麼多的事都不會反省 我記得當時不願溝通的也是你跟某位大管理員 而不是被你指責的那一方
最好笑的還是 說自己不談尊重的明明是你 現在還在這邊說我不尊重

----------


## 夜

重點就是如同文章的主題 : 本來無一物 何處惹塵埃
指的不只有聊天室的事件 還有曾經發生過的對某些人不公平的戰爭
不過也許不能說那是戰爭吧 因為那時候根本是管理員手執大權進行單方面的打壓
被說威脅也好 被說網路霸凌也好 被公開自己的本名也好 最後明明真相大明了 卻都還是無法取得應得的道歉 還被封鎖光光也沒能得到解封
當初發生事情的時候蹚這趟渾水的 不正是手執大權的人嗎
一切如同主題 本來無一物 何處惹塵埃

----------


## 狼王白牙

这里有两件事是我所不知道的：

谁截图非公开文章的图？
谁公开了真实姓名？

这不是我的风格，想想看我可能知道多少会员的真实姓名，但没有一个被我公开过。但是在那个时间点，我记得自己锁了几个账号：

一个是老会员，原本是希望他冷静一两天，不要继续发表与论坛无关的信息，可是一解封，他却大量的破坏以往发表过的文章，这在论坛历史上是不可能解封的，影响其它会员的阅读权力。

另有几个账号是助长火苗的账号，说是战争也对，你的朋友和你发动的战争。无论如何，会计较这件事的，还会叫我狼王的，只有一位。后来，那位会员的即时通讯我又找了好几次也找不到。已经停用了。不过我没做的事就是没做。当时因为保护资料而封的号不能解封，但是想要一个沟通渠道还是有可能的。

----------


## 夜

首先問一下 之前好像還有一位會員回覆了這文章 為什麼他的文章不見了?

然後 我覺得訝異的是 你說你不知道那兩點是誰做的 那明明是你方的懶人包 我所聽說的是你們中的幾個人一起寫的
那麼到底是誰做了這兩點 你不是也應該知道嗎 畢竟誰寫哪個部份 你們不是應該會溝通好嗎?
而且你在那個時間點鎖了誰的帳號並不重要 因為我找到當時人了 根據他的說法 這兩點都是跟狼之樂園沒有關系 你們是從他們臉書中截圖的
至於你為了什麼而封鎖他們 其實跟我也沒有關系 我也看到某一篇文章 他們應該也說過根本沒有很在意
但是真相大白了你還不把他們從監獄放出來 這就不對了吧 依你說的 只有一位會員做了破壞的行為 那你不解封是你的選擇
可是另外的人有這麼做嗎? 如果沒有 為什麼連那些人你都不解封呢?
更何況當初先不願溝通的人是你與某位你的好朋友 現在卻說想要個溝通渠道還是可以的 這不是自相矛盾?

----------

